# Questions for Notts people



## JHE (Dec 31, 2006)

Anyone here live in Nottingham or know the city well?  If you do, let me pick your brains, please.

If I were reckless enough to move to Nottingham, which areas should I try to live in (and why)?  Which areas should I definitely avoid (and why)?  Are there any areas that are cheap and OK?  If so, which?


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 31, 2006)

Difficult to answer without knowing your situation & what you want/expect from an area.

In brief :

Parts of the City can be a bit dodgy Sneinton/St Ann's/ Meadows

But other parts are OK Sherwood/Forest Fields/Carrington/Mapperly

Lenton's OK-ish & fairly cheap.

Suburbs : West Bridgford = dead & expensive
              Beeston = Quite expensive, but has an identity & is handy for the City/ hospital & University.(Beeston Rylands is a bit cheaper).

Do you have kids etc ??? all that stuff will affect what you'll want.


----------



## obanite (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm in Sherwood rise, 270/month for a shared house, 10-15 min walk from the city, plenty of locals, Lidl,Tesco Metro, Asda a walk away. Used to live in Beeston when I was at uni, probably wouldn't really recommend it tbh, nice but a bit boring


----------



## sunflower (Jan 3, 2007)

I disagree re West Bridgford. It's a nice, peaceful place yes but not dead. There's also quite a lot of students there and quite a few new bars and restaurants opening on Central Avenue. Id say deffo avoid St Anns and The Meadows. Thorneywood and Mapperley are both good areas even though Thornywood is right next door to St Annes. Obviously the Park in the City Centre is lovely but v.expensive and most people couldnt afford to live there. Carlton is ok but a bit further out. I love Nottingham, just wish I still lived there


----------



## sunflower (Jan 3, 2007)

The Meadows and St Anns - these areas have always been pretty bad but in recent years have got a LOT worse. Gun crime, gangs, drugs etc etc.


----------



## JHE (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you very much for your comments, Maidmarian, obanite & sunflower.   

Maidmarion, it would just be for me, no children.

Does Sneinton have the same problems as St Anns & the Meadows and to the same extent?

What does anyone think of Bulwell?


----------



## WS Atkins (Jan 4, 2007)

JHE said:
			
		

> What does anyone think of Bulwell?


It did have a communist councillor 'til fairly recently.


----------



## sunflower (Jan 4, 2007)

JHE said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for your comments, Maidmarian, obanite & sunflower.
> 
> Maidmarion, it would just be for me, no children.
> 
> ...



Only know Bulwell lido  

Bit far away from town though. Personally i would rather live somewhere within walking distance of the city centre. One of the advantages of living in a smallish city. 

I havent been to Sneinton for a good few years. It wasnt that bad a place in the 90's but a bit bleak - rows upon rows of Coronation Street type terraces.


----------



## Supine (Jan 4, 2007)

Sneinton is mostly fine. Some roads are a bit dodgy but most are fine.

New Basford is also good as is soome of arboretum / hyson green.

I'd say avoid Meadows and St Anns only. And I'd still consider living in parts of St Annes.

Good luck


----------



## Mallard (Jan 4, 2007)

Bulwell's very cheap but far too far out for me. The Scot's Grey was on 'Britain's toughest pubs' though and there's still a boxing ring upstairs.  

I'd go for Forest Fields for the tram (10 mins town or walkable) or Sherwood/Carrington/Sherwood Rise as they are near town with a good selection of local shops/pubs/restaurants.


----------



## sunflower (Jan 4, 2007)

Supine said:
			
		

> Sneinton is mostly fine. Some roads are a bit dodgy but most are fine.
> 
> New Basford is also good as is soome of arboretum / hyson green.
> 
> ...



I'm interested in what parts of St Anns? And I wouldn't advise you to move to Radford or Bobbers Mill either


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 5, 2007)

Bulwell's OK, but a bit of a way out (although it is on the tram route ) & I disagree with sunflower about West Bridgford, it IS dead & expensive.

Beeston is fine, but a bit more family oriented than it sounds like you're after.

I think I'd go for Forest Fields if I were in your situation.


----------



## sunflower (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd go for Mapperley, West Bridgford or The Park


----------



## Supine (Jan 5, 2007)

sunflower said:
			
		

> I'm interested in what parts of St Anns? And I wouldn't advise you to move to Radford or Bobbers Mill either



St Anns - right down in town. Behind oceana nr the mosque/little roundabout there are a few roads that are fine. Literally 2 mins from town.

Having said that I'd feel fine living in Radford or Bobbers Mill so we may need to agree to disagree  

It goes without saying that the Park is the place to be.

I'd also suggest not living in Lace Market. Its fasionable but stuck up its own arse and noisy. I lived there for 2 years and was glad to leave.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 5, 2007)

Supine said:
			
		

> Having said that I'd feel fine living in Radford or Bobbers Mill so we may need to agree to disagree



Radford especially if you need quick access to crack.
Kevlar vest recommended for those late-night munchie runs to the all-night garage.


----------



## obanite (Jan 7, 2007)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Bulwell's very cheap but far too far out for me. The Scot's Grey was on 'Britain's toughest pubs' though and there's still a boxing ring upstairs.
> 
> I'd go for Forest Fields for the tram (10 mins town or walkable) or Sherwood/Carrington/Sherwood Rise as they are near town with a good selection of local shops/pubs/restaurants.



Yep! Most of me and my mates live in those places  Good choices 

Forest Fields is a bit cheaper than the others, and possibly a little bit rougher, but not really in a bad way, and you can get some bargain houseshares there that are actually quite decent.


----------



## gamma globulins (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone going to see the Illuminations this friday?


----------



## mattie (Feb 10, 2010)

The in-laws live in Bramcote Hills and they've just knocked the local pub down.  To make way for a retirement home.  Sums it up.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Feb 10, 2010)

JHE said:


> Anyone here live in Nottingham or know the city well?  If you do, let me pick your brains, please.
> 
> If I were reckless enough to move to Nottingham, which areas should I try to live in (and why)?  Which areas should I definitely avoid (and why)?  Are there any areas that are cheap and OK?  If so, which?



I'll have a house for sale at the end of march, nice village just 7 miles outside Nottingham city centre, buses every 20 mins.

Surrounded by open countryside at the edge of the vale of Belvoir.

local village pubs and several shops.


----------



## starfish2000 (Feb 10, 2010)

Go and live in Worksop, incest devil worship and a narrowing gene pool....go on they need your DNA.


----------



## JHE (Feb 10, 2010)

spawnofsatan said:


> I'll have a house for sale at the end of march, nice village just 7 miles outside Nottingham city centre, buses every 20 mins.
> 
> Surrounded by open countryside at the edge of the vale of Belvoir.
> 
> local village pubs and several shops.



Thanks, but this thread is _very_ old.  I moved to where I am now, quite near the centre of Nottingham, in autumn 2007, am happy with my flat and am not looking for anywhere else to live.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Feb 10, 2010)

No worries, glad you like it here.


----------

